# Horse Trailer overturned on M1



## lizzylulu (30 May 2010)

I have just travelled up the M1 and at J31 there had been an accident. It says on BBC travel news that a horse trailer has overturned. I could see the horse trailer and a land rover that was facing the wrong way with a smashed windscreen.

I just hope there was no horse in the back and that no one was hurt 

I have been worrying about this all the way home 

Anyone heard anything about this?


xxx


----------



## reddie (30 May 2010)

No details only that my OH is sat in traffic on M1 coming home from work, hope everyone's okay. Its been really windy round here so don't know if thats a factor


----------



## Moggie (30 May 2010)

Oh gosh, what a worry. Its apparently on the southbound side. Has not been a nice day for towing, very strong sidewinds.


----------



## lizzylulu (30 May 2010)

my first thought was the wind. our car was being blown about so must have been awful for anything higher. 

It was on southbound and they actually closed the road. There was cones out on fast lane quite a bit before where the cars ended up. 

I can't stop thinking about it though. really hope there were no injuries :-(

Really odd thing was when we set off this afternoon i saw a horse trailer and thought to myself its a bit windy today to be towing. bit scary :-(


----------



## harkback (30 May 2010)

Hearing this so often lately.  Hope no horse nor human is hurt.  Take extra care folks towing, even if you think it is calm the draft from other vehicles can put a trailer into a jacknife.

Last Sunday afternoon on the M6 soutbound by Penrith there was a horse trailer overturned, it had just happend as I approached but fortunately there it was empty.  However further down the M6 between junctions 28 and 27 there was a Landrover Discovery towing a white Ifor Williams , hogging the middle lane, drifting from side to side and encroaching into lanes either side.  She (yes it was a woman driving) was knocking along at 65 - 70mph, at least one horse in on the left side.  As I went past there was the driver on the mobile!


----------



## lizzylulu (30 May 2010)

It really makes you wonder about the mentality of some people doesn't it!!


----------



## galaxy (30 May 2010)

Gosh I hope all involved are ok.

I would never tow out of choice on a windy day, but reaffirms to myself that I'm right to always use an Anti-Snake Bar on my trailer....  Really don't get why everybody doesn't use them!


----------



## perfect11s (30 May 2010)

harkback said:



			Hearing this so often lately.  Hope no horse nor human is hurt.  Take extra care folks towing, even if you think it is calm the draft from other vehicles can put a trailer into a jacknife.

Last Sunday afternoon on the M6 soutbound by Penrith there was a horse trailer overturned, it had just happend as I approached but fortunately there it was empty.  However further down the M6 between junctions 28 and 27 there was a Landrover Discovery towing a white Ifor Williams , hogging the middle lane, drifting from side to side and encroaching into lanes either side.  She (yes it was a woman driving) was knocking along at 65 - 70mph, at least one horse in on the left side.  As I went past there was the driver on the mobile!
		
Click to expand...

I hope you reported her...


----------



## Dotty89 (31 May 2010)

I also saw this as I was driving north bound. I did notice that there were two horses standing at the side of the road, which is a fairly positive sign, hopefully they were not too badly injured.


----------



## Tinseltoes (31 May 2010)

Anymore news on this? Hope everyone was ok and no injuries.


----------



## ponyclubnicole (31 May 2010)

my mum has been driving with me in the car and we have been behind a horse trailer in the outside lane of the m25 and it was going with the flow of trafic and at first we assumed it must be empty but as they moved over to pull off it we could see it had two ponies inside. Made me feel sick.


----------



## lizzylulu (31 May 2010)

Dotty89 said:



			I also saw this as I was driving north bound. I did notice that there were two horses standing at the side of the road, which is a fairly positive sign, hopefully they were not too badly injured.
		
Click to expand...


Fingers crossed they were ok then. poor things :-( they must have been very very shook up!


----------



## Orangehorse (1 June 2010)

I creep along in the inside lane when I go on the motorway!  That gives you a clear road in front as my m-in-law says.

A local endurance rider who travels miles and miles to events with a trailer has a caravan stabiliser on their trailer and says it makes a lot of difference, so when I get my new trailer I am going to get one of those as well.


----------



## stencilface (1 June 2010)

Fingers crossed they are ok.  I had this happen when I was travelling in a trailer - not doing more than 50 on the inside lane, new ifor trailer and new land rover disco, 2 large horses on board.  Trailer started to snake after bounding off the ridges created by HGVs on the inside lane, and we could do nothing to stop it.  Trailer and car flipped, my both horses, 4 people and one dog were all fine. Hope thats the case for this one too


----------



## galaxy (1 June 2010)

ORANGEHORSE said:



			I creep along in the inside lane when I go on the motorway!  That gives you a clear road in front as my m-in-law says.

A local endurance rider who travels miles and miles to events with a trailer has a caravan stabiliser on their trailer and says it makes a lot of difference, so when I get my new trailer I am going to get one of those as well.
		
Click to expand...

Anti snake bars make a huge difference!  You can really feel it when you're driving, it's like the trailer is attached "solidly".  They don't move an inch!  

For the sake of £100 I don't know why everyone doesn't use them!  Their horses are their pride and joy!!


----------



## duggan (1 June 2010)

Both horses appeared to be ok and were picking at grass when i passed going north, amazing really when you see the state these trailers end up in. It doesn't bear thinking about.
I have a people carrier type car, the wind on the M1 on Sunday was horrendous and I was struggling to keep a straight line at speeds less than 65. I'd like to think it was a pure accident that caused the turn over, and not lack of consideration for the wind. The area it went over was just after a break from the cover, I saw the skid marks coming home a couple of hours later, I was going slow as the wind had hit my car and i'd eased off.
I don't like trailers myself, but driven carefully I don't think they are dangerous, it's speed that kills.


----------



## Tinseltoes (1 June 2010)

Wow sigh of relief to hear the horses are ok.Was quite worried about them.


----------



## micramadam (1 June 2010)

This is my worst nightmare. I am terrified that something will happen when towing my trailer and what makes it worse is that the standard of driving in Holland is horrendous. Honestly it is much worse than the UK! So much so that I will be sending my daughter back to the UK to get her license. Braking distances don't mean anything over here to most drivers. I doný even think they know what a braking distance is. If there is a gap they will move into it , it doesn't make any difference if it is only big enough for a mini, they still move over and don't give a s**t if you're pulling a trailer. 
There was an accident over here a couple of weeks ago with a trailer overturning on one of the motorways. Luckily the horse was ok, just a few scrapes but the trailer was a mess. 
Where can you buy the anti snake bars? They would be really handy over here as it is almost always windy. Holland....flat.....windmills......


----------



## galaxy (1 June 2010)

I got mine from towsure.  Google Bulldog that's the make of mine...


----------

